# Shipping Container



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a lot on the San Bernard River with no place to stay since my parents sold their house next door. I rented a pop up for there last weekend but did not like that very much. Someone told me about making 8 X 20' & 8 x 40' shipping containers into camphouses. Am checking into it now. May be ideal, I could use as storage and an occasional overnight stay. Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

Never made one into a camphouse but a place I used to work turned several into more work area. 1 for an office and breakroom turned out pretty nice. We just ran 1x4 lattings along the walls and ceiling, insulated with 3/4 in foam board and put whatever you want on the wall and ceiling. 

Mike


----------

